# Johnny Triggs glaze sauce?



## sniltz (Mar 7, 2013)

I know there has been a lot of talk on this site about Johnny Trigg's ribs before.  I use most of his recipe as far as the brown sugar, tiger sauce, squeezable butter, apple juice.   What I want to know is how to make his rib glaze.  I know it is tomato paste, molasses, and corn syurp.  But, how much each?  Equal parts, or more tomato sauce than the molasses, and syup.  Thanks.


----------



## smokeusum (Mar 7, 2013)

Really?


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 7, 2013)

He also uses a couple of BBQ sauces...

I think that you may have to take his class to find out for certain what he does.

In the mean time noodle around with your rib glaze and tell us what you do that gives you killer ribs.


----------



## sniltz (Mar 7, 2013)

Yea, why?  I have tried several variations of the glaze but, none I like.  So, I was thinking someone on here new exactly what he puts in his glaze.


----------



## sniltz (Mar 7, 2013)

I thought so.  I just don't have the $ to spend on his cooking class.  I have a rib glaze that I like, just was wanting to try something different.  I use pepper jelly and apple jelly.  Smear it on just before you put in on the last hour.  It makes a good shine on the ribs and taste really good. Again, I was just was wanting to try something different.


----------



## stickyfingers (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't know, but I bought some Tiger Sauce and mixed with BBQ sauce like with a little honey and it was very yummy! Going to glaze ribs with it next time I believe


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 7, 2013)

Apple and pepper jelly sounds like a good combination to me. I've used orange marmalade and honey as a glaze and straight maple syrup, too.


----------



## sniltz (Mar 7, 2013)

Yea, my wife's grandma used pepper jelly and cream cheese as an appetizer for Christmas.  I fell in love with the taste. I put down a nice rub and then smoke my ribs for 21/2 hours open. I then wrap it (sometime I do it johnny trigg style) but usually, I just take apple juice some squeezable butter and honey.  Let it smoke wrapped for 2 hours,  then take it out put a little bit of the pepper and apple jelly on it.  Just enough for a lite coat.  Let it smoke for 1 hour and glaze it again with the pepper and  apple jelly.  It comes out with a nice red shine and a great taste.  You taste the sweet and then you get a little tickle in the back of your throat.  Really good!


----------



## smokeusum (Mar 7, 2013)

My latest favorite new thing is raw agave... The sweet isn't overpowering, the color is GORGEOUS, the "under flavor" is indescribable in my flavor palate library, and is only been enhanced with everything I've ever pair or cut it with... 

I have never had ribs personally done by Johnny and I don't know anyone that has... And a know of a few people that have beaten him in competition (that attend 75% fewer comps a year then him) - haven't had their ribs, either... So I guess I'm always surprised to see ANOTHER post regarding an item relatively few people have every actually tried... Not to discount him in the least! I just don't get the hoopla over the emperor's new clothes.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 8, 2013)

Have you ever tried my Foiling Juice? It goes in the foil for 2 hours then during the last hour you reduce it down to a Glaze, then hit your ribs a couple of times. You can use it as is or add some of you favorite ingredients to punch up the flavor. Ketchup, Mustard and Vinegar give a KC style flavor and some Hot Sauce or Cayenne/Habanero Powder would add some heat. They look like this when done...JJ







	

		
			
		

		
	
     http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 8, 2013)

Just found this link for all the Johnny Trigg fans-

http://www.uline.com/BL_45/Johnny-Trigg-BBQ-Set


----------

